# Q: Flying into/out of Charlotte (CLT) for PCD



## elbowgrease (Oct 12, 2009)

We are considering flying into Charlotte, NC, for PCD (more flight options from our hometown). How long is the drive between Charlotte and Greenville? How much time should we allot for road travel if we have a flight to catch?

TIA for your feedback!


----------



## Lexington (Apr 26, 2008)

It's a little less than 100 miles but a straight shot on I-85 so 1 1/2 hours to two hours depending on Charlotte traffic and time of day. The airport at Greenville/Spartanburg GSP is much closer but is a much smaller airport.


----------



## jonezy (Mar 8, 2009)

Most carriers that service Charlotte will fly you to GSP from Charlotte. Check USAir. Charlotte is a major hub for USAir. Also, all the airlines that service GSP are listed on their website. Good luck.


----------



## ecoSeat (Nov 10, 2009)

ecoSeat offers a shuttle from Charlotte airport to PCD/Greenville. The rates and other info can be found on ecoSeat.net

The rates shown are for the whole shuttle (up to 5 passengers). The shuttle vehicles (though not made by BMW) are equipped with leather seats, WiFi and 110V AC outlets.

CLT has more reliable and affordable options when compared to other smaller airports.


----------



## JimD1 (Jun 5, 2009)

I live in the Columbia, SC area and frequently fly out of Charlotte or out of Columbia. Lots of flights to Columbia involve a commuter from Charlotte. You have to be careful with pricing assumptions, however. I find it is often cheaper to fly from Columbia even when flying on the same plane from Charlotte to where I am really going. If you haven't already, you should check both ways. If you want to, you could also check Columbia, SC for pricing. It's an hour and a half to an hour and 45 minutes away from the Performance Center. I just made that drive last Sunday morning for a Sandlapper BWW club autocross at the PC. The autocross was a lot of fun, the drive up and back less so but it is also simple with less traffic than getting out of Charlotte.

Jim


----------

